# how long should i leave fungal medication in water?



## DanMarion (Apr 13, 2010)

I have a neon that seems to have a fungal growth so i medicated the tank. How long should i wait before using carbon to remove the medicine??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Follow the instructions on the bottle! Every medication is different, and every company that makes a certain type of medication, does so in different concentrations than other companies, which is what allows them a patent on their formulas. You haven't even said what the medication is...???


----------



## DanMarion (Apr 13, 2010)

The package doesn't specify how long to leave in the water. Its Jungle brand "Fungus Clear".

Nitrofurazone, furazolidone, potassium dichromate.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

There should have been paper instructions inside the box it came in, or something on the label for dosing directions, otherwise how would you know how much to use? If you no longer have these instructions I would strongly suggest you contact Jungle asap. There should be a customer service number on their website. If you need help finding it please let me know and I will find it for you.


----------



## DanMarion (Apr 13, 2010)

I do have the instructions... They say to us one tablet for every 10 U.S. Gallons. And it says that if re-treatment is necessary, do a 25% water change first and wait 4 days.

But that's all it says. Nothing about the duration of time I should use it.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

I just went to their website and this is what it says:

*Details: *Remove carbon from filter during use. If necessary, second dose may be added in four days. Change 25% of the water before adding second dose. 

That tells me that the first dose would be 4 days, then a 25% water change, then a second dose if needed, for another 4 days. After the 4 day treatment and water change that would be the time to put carbon back into the filter unless you're going to start another round of treatment.


----------

